# Brick Sealer?



## BBFpainter (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a customer with real brick that has a factory faux finish that makes it look old. He wants me to seal it with a clear - he is hoping that I can put something on it to seal, and accentuate at the same time? Any thoughts would be helpful - thanks.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

BBFpainter said:


> I have a customer with real brick that has a factory faux finish that makes it look old. He wants me to seal it with a clear - he is hoping that I can put something on it to seal, and accentuate at the same time? Any thoughts would be helpful - thanks.


Don't power wash it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Got any pics? I have used brick sealer for unpainted brick and block but not on anything faux or painted.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

If it is an interior application you should be able to use a waterborne poly in a matte or satin to protect the brick with out affecting the products used to create the faux finish.

If it is an exterior you should be able to use something like SealKrete without it pulling color out of the faux finished brick.


----------



## BBFpainter (Feb 2, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Don't power wash it


Did you know that there is no cure for stupid :no:


----------



## BBFpainter (Feb 2, 2012)

I will get some pictures -exterior.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

BBFpainter said:


> Did you know that there is no cure for stupid :no:


Lol.....Your the one that blew 3000 lbs of pressure on some poor old lady's siding not me, hopefully before your next power wash job they find a cure. :blink:


----------

